# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Upload της 56αρας / 64αρας / 128αρας

## voithostyrempora2

Παιδιά ξέρετε πόσο είναι το Upload της 56αρας , της 64αρας και της 128αρας ?

----------


## aspirin

της 56άρας είναι 33,6 => 4,2kb/s
64/8=> 8kb/s
128/8=> 16kb/s. Αυτά είναι τα ανώτερα θεωρητικά. Βγάλε κάτι κ θα είσαι μέσα!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Άρα οι 64αρες και 128αρες είναι συμμετρικές ?

----------


## nikoskar

Υπαρχουν ακομα ανθρωποι με 56k?? :ROFL:

----------


## aspirin

ναί είναι συμμετρικές.

----------


## thama

ΚΑΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ
η  ταχύτητα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΗ για upload/download
δηλαδή, αν βάλεις κάτι να ανεβαίνει στην ISDN σου με 8k, τότε το download σου θα είναι στο 0
Nα το προσέξεις αυτό!

----------


## pan.nl

> ΚΑΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ
> η  ταχύτητα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΗ για upload/download
> δηλαδή, αν βάλεις κάτι να ανεβαίνει στην ISDN σου με 8k, τότε το download σου θα είναι στο 0
> Nα το προσέξεις αυτό!


Βρε Thama δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν όντως ισχύει αυτό που γράφεις. Αν ίσχυε, τότε και το voip δε θα λειτουργούσε στην ISDN (αφού είναι ταυτόχρονο upload και download και συνήθως όχι 1-2 Kb/sec αλλά γύρω στο 6), όμως έχει ακουστεί πολλάκις ότι λειτουργεί και μάλιστα και καλύτερα από μία κακή ADSL :Thinking: 

Φιλικά

----------


## sdikr

> ΚΑΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ
> η  ταχύτητα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΗ για upload/download
> δηλαδή, αν βάλεις κάτι να ανεβαίνει στην ISDN σου με 8k, τότε το download σου θα είναι στο 0
> Nα το προσέξεις αυτό!



οχι δεν είναι,  εχεις καθαρά  8  Up 8  down

----------


## bmwe30

> Υπαρχουν ακομα ανθρωποι με 56k??


Το αστείο που ακριβώς είναι καθώς είμαι λίγο αναισθητός;;;;;; :Evil:  Μάλλον δεν είσαι κάποιος από αυτούς που *αναγκάζονται* να έχουν ακόμα dial up συνδέσεις,αλλά λίγο σεβασμός δε βλάπτει γιατί το adsl συνεχίζει να είναι ακριβό για μερικούς.
Sorry για το οφτοπικ. :Embarassed:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ok παιδιά ,ευχαριστώ. Solved  :Lock:

----------

